# Executioner Creature Reacher



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone knows where to find an Executioner Creature Reacher Costume for about $150. I used to find them discounted everywhere but the one site that had them for $150 just bumped up all of its prices by another hundred dollars. By the way... I'm not completely sure if I want to buy this yet. As of right now I'm just looking into it for a certain display. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Best I can do for you is $199.99.


----------

